# Favorite Emoticon



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Mine is either this one:








Or this one:









If you can't see the smilies because you're on your phone then sorry. Sucks to suck!


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

if there was a slingshot one that would be my favourite .... but these will have to do


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

M_J you`re my boy and all and I know and like the meaning of this emoticon







but with my warped view in life it just doesnt look right for some reason














.









I have a few favorites,but mostly use the ones I can simply press two keys on my keyboard with



































etc

LGD


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Emoticon? What is that?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

These days my favorite is this one


----------

